# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Vater auch

## Sascha

Hallo,

ich lese seit dem 19. Dezember hier im Forum mit. Das ist der Tag, an dem bei meinem Vater (Jg. 1949) PK festgestellt wurde.

Entdeckt wurde der PK, weil er wegen Problemen beim Wasserlassen (zu wenig Druck) zum Urologen ging. Es wurde ein aPSA von 60 gemessen. Mein Vater hat sonst keinerlei Schmerzen.

Die Biopsie am 19. Dezember ergab 3 von 3 Stanzen mit positivem Befund. Daraufhin wurde sofort mit der HB begonnen (Spritze und Tabletten).

Am 30. Dezember wurde eine CT durchgeführt.

Das Gespräch über die Ergebnisse zwischen meinen Eltern und dem Urologen fand am 11. Januar statt. Es wurde nichts an der Lunge oder den Knochen festgestellt. Man hat einen Fleck auf der Nebenniere entdeckt. Deswegen soll sich mein Vater mit seinem Hausarzt beraten. Der Urologe traf noch keine weitere Therapie-Entscheidung, sondern will sich erst mit einem befreundeten Spezialisten beraten.

Infos über die genaue Diagnose und den pathologischen Befund haben meine Eltern nicht bekommen.

Das nächste Gespräch ist diesen Freitag. Zu diesem Termin werde ich mitgehen.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, was ich von dem Urologen verlangen soll, damit ich auch hier im Forum eventuell Hilfe über die weitere Therapie bekommen kann.

Meine Eltern trauen sich nicht die Entscheidungen des Urologen in Frage zu stellen. Das Mitlesen im Forum hat mich teilweise verunsichert, aber auch darin bestärkt, dass man die Aussagen des Urologen sehr kritisch betrachten soll.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit eurer Hilfe die bestmögliche Therapie für meinen Vater finden kann.

Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Heilbronn.

Liebe Grüße

Sascha

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sascha
                                                                                                  ich habe eine private Nachricht geschickt, dringend.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Sascha

Die Ausgangslage, die Du geschildert hast, schliesst wohl eine Operation oder Bestrahlung aus, wenn nicht eine Prostataentzündung für den relativ hohen PSA-Wert mitverantwortlich ist, was mir allerdings wenig wahrscheinlich scheint.
Der Urologe hat eine ADT2 (MAB) eingeleitet, was aus meiner Sicht in dieser Situation zweckmässig ist (hoffentlich hat er zuerst die Tabletten verordnet und erst einige Tage später die Spritze verabreicht). Ich selber habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, doch werden sicher andere Forum-Mitglieder noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und eine dreifache Hormonblockade für Deinen Vater empfehlen.

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du darauf bestehen, dass der Arzt mit allen verfügbaren Informationen herausrückt. Dazu gehört in erster Linie eine Kopie des pathologischen Gutachtens, damit die Aggressivität der Erkrankung abgeschätzt werden kann (Gleason-Werte). Das kann auch die Entscheidung für die weitere Therapie beeinflussen. 

In meinen Augen sollte Dir oder Deinem Vater auch eine Kopie des Berichts zum CT ausgehändigt werden; wurden wirklich keine Metastasen festgestellt oder soll darüber noch gesprochen werden? Du schreibst, es sei kein Befall der Knochen festgestellt worden; falls wirklich ein Knochenszintigramm erstellt wurde, dann sollte Deinem Vater der entsprechende Bericht ebenfalls in Kopie ausgehändigt werden. Es gilt übrigens, sich bewusst zu sein, dass die bildgebenden Verfahren kleine Metastasen nicht erfassen, Klar gesagt: Eine Szintigramm oder ein CT ohne Befund besagt leider noch keineswegs, dass nicht Mikrometastasen vorhanden sind. 

Ich möchte Dich mit dieser Bemerkung nicht etwa ängstigen: Ich selber lebe mit meinen bei der Diagnose erkannten Metastasen nun sechseinhalb Jahre beschwerdefrei (wenn ich von den mit der Therapie unweigerlich verbundenen, aber in meinem Fall unbedeutenden unerwünschten Wirkungen absehe).

Deinem Vater wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## Sascha

Hallo Hansi,

bei mir ist keine PN eingegangen. Bitte schick sie nochmal.

Hallo Jürg,

Danke für deine Anmerkungen. Ich werde morgen von allen Untersuchungen die Berichte verlangen.

Bis dann, Gruß

Sascha

----------


## Sascha

Hallo,

Freitag vor einer Woche war ich also mit meinen Eltern beim Urologen zur Besprechung der weiteren Therapie meines Vaters.

Der Urologe ist für eine OP. Er ist der Meinung, dass das was man rausschneidet nicht mehr gefährlich werden kann. Während der OP werden wohl auch die Lymphknoten entnommen und direkt untersucht, um zu entscheiden, ob die OP weitergeführt wird.

Mein Vater vertraut dem Urologen und will jetzt auch keine Zweitmeinung einholen. Seine Krankenkasse hat ihm angeboten sich nochmals in einer urologischen Klinik untersuchen zu lassen.

Macht das Sinn und sollte er das auf jeden Fall machen?

Die bisherigen Berichte wurden uns gestern übergeben. Hier die Ergebnisse.

Pathologisches Gutachten der Biopsie:
Probe: 4,7 cm langer Stanzzylinder aus dem linken Lappen
Der in Stufen aufgearbeitete Stanzzylinder zeigt nur noch wenige Anteile einer regulären Drüse. Man sieht ausgedehnte Formen eines Tumors, der etwa 60 % der Stanze einnimmt. Der Tumor besteht aus mikroglandulären und kribriformen Tumorausläufern. Die Kerne sind gelegentlich vergrößert und zeigen auffallend prominente Nukleolen. Eine auffällige entzündliche Begleitreaktion wird vermisst. Es ist teilweise eine deutliche Anisokaryose zu erkennen. PAS-reaktion ist größtenteils negativ. Auf einem Schnitt ist periprostatisches Fettgewebe bzw. Anteile der Kapsel mitgetroffen. Auch hier sieht man bereits Tumordrüsen.
Begutachtung:
Anteile eines mäßig differenzierten pluriformen PCs (links) mit Infiltration in das Kapselfettgewebe.
Tumorschlüssel (ICD-10)
Lokalisation: C61, Morphologie: M 8140 bzw. M 8020/3, Malignitätsgrad: G II a,
Stadium X (pT X, pN X, M X, R 1)
Gleason-Score mind. 7 (3+4)

Thorax in 2 Ebenen:
Beurteilung: Unauffälliger Lungenbefund, insbesondere keine Hinweise auf eine pulmonale Filiarisierung des bekannten PCs. Normgrößiges Cor ohne Stauungszeichen. Spondylose der BWS.

Skelettszintigrafie:
Beurteilung: Keine Anhaltspunkte für eine ossäre Filiarisierung des bekannten PCs. Der kleine Speicherherd an der Maxilla links dürfte dentogen bedingt sein, ebenso die geringen Mehrspeicherungen im Bereich beider Kniegelenke sowie auch am Achsenskelett.

CT von Abdomen und Becken:
Beurteilung: Bei bekanntem PC unregelmäßige Randlobulierung der Prostata (Querdurchmesser max. 4,5 mm) bei insgesamt inhomogener Darstellung der Drüse. Die Samenbläschen bds. verplumpt, der Harnblasen-Samenblasenwinkel bds. imponiert verstrichen, sodass hier auch bei symmetrischer Darstellung der Samenbläschen eine Infiltration im CT möglich ist.
Keine Anhaltspunkte für metastasensuspekt vergrößerte pelvine oder abdominale Lymphknoten, sämtliche abgrenzbare Lymphknoten im Bereich der Obturatorius-internus-Gruppe weisen einen Durchmesser unter 1 cm auf.
Keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Leberfiliarisierung. Gallengänge nicht erweitert, Gallenblase unauffällig. Milz und rechte Nebenniere imponieren regelrecht. Verplumpung und kleinknotige Auftreibung (15 mm groß) des lateralen Schenkels der linken Nebenniere, z.B. kleines Inzidentalom.
Die übrigen Oberbauchorgane unauffällig dargestellt.

Ist denn bei diesen Beurteilungen eine OP die beste Therapie oder gibt es bessere Alternativen und Möglichkeiten.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Sascha

----------


## LudwigS

> Der Urologe ist für eine OP. Er ist der Meinung, dass das was man rausschneidet nicht mehr gefährlich werden kann.


Hallo Sascha, da hat der Urologe recht - nur dürfte mit grosster Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der OP was stehenbleiben bei dem Befund.
Und dann setzt die Bestrahlung ein.
Deshalb muss die OP im Falle deines Vaters nicht der Konigsweg sein.

Dein Vater hat bei dem Biopsiebefund mit extraprostatischem Fettgewebe in mindestens einer Stanze:

 Klinisch -  wenn nichts tastbat war - einen cT1C, aber pathologisch mindestens einen pT3a, also rausgewachsen.

Dann muss man noch einplanen, dass die Biopsie als Stichprobe nicht den schlechtesten Zustand an den Tag bringen muss, sei es in Bezug auf die Kapsel oder auch den Gleason-Score. 
Letzterer kann auch - auch vom Pathologen abhängig - höher sein.

Habe ich das PSA überlesen?

Bei dem Befund besteht jedenfalls auch ein erhohtes Risiko von entwichenen Tumorzellen unterhalb der Empindlichkeit der Geräte wie Knochenszintigramm usw.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom und was genau das beste ist weiss man vorher nie.

Wenn ich es wäre, würde ich sowas versuchen wie der Amerikaner hier in dem Beispiel:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7399#post7399

6 Monate Dreifache Hormonblockade, 
dann Bestrahlung mit IMRT
oder
Seeds ( LDR-Brachy) oder Afterloading (HDR-Brachy) in Kombination mit externer Bestrahlung.

Und die Hormonblockade noch 6-8 Monate weiterführen.

Wenn man es mit der OP nicht wegkriegt, droht das sehr wahrscheinlich hinterher. 
Und die Schäden der OP hat man noch zusätzlich.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Sascha

Hallo Ludwig,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie sieht es denn für mich aus von wegen Voruntersuchung? Ich bin 35, der Urologe meint, da mein Vater ja ein PC hat, soll ich ab 40 anfangen, den PSA-Wert checken lassen. Hier im Forum liest man auch, dass das schon ab 35 gut tut.

Ich will mich nicht verrückt machen, aber das ist gar nicht so einfach.

Gruß
Sascha

----------


## LudwigS

Auch da hat der Urologe deines Vaters im Prinzip recht, Sascha, denn die grösste Sicherheit bietet die Trendbeobachtung.

Bei PK-Vätern ist schon 35 günstiger als 40.

Verrückt machen muss man sich damit gar nicht, das Reifenprofil muss man ja auch gelegentlich kontrollieren.
Vernachlässigt, kann beides teuer werden.
Mit 35 bist du mit Sicherheit gesund und kannst angstfrei PSA messen lassen.
Ich benutze dazu die billigste Variante, gehe ins Städtische Labor - solche gibt es überall - lasse mir dort Blut nehmen und habe für 13  das Ergebnis.
Da braucht man nicht mal einen Arzt dazu.
Das machst du, wenn PSA noch unter 1 ist, alle 2 Jahre, zwischen PSA  1 und 2 jährlich und darüber halbjährlich.
So eine Messung sind 3 Schachteln Zigaretten und können dir eine Menge Stress ersparen.
Wenn es dann langsam unruhig werden sollte da unten, hast du alle Zeit der Welt, dir etwas Heilendes mit wenig Flurschaden antun zu zu lassen.
Sterben zumindest wirst du dann nicht an Prostatakrebs.
Wenn man es dann noch grafisch darstellt wie ich in meinem Profil, kann man kaum was übersehen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Hallo Sascha

Wie Du meinem öffentlichen Profil entnehmen kannst, gehöre ich zu den jüngeren Betroffenen hier im Forum und bin dabei gewiß nicht der einzige hier. Mein Großvater ist 1964 an einem Prostataleiden im Alter von 67 Jahren verstorben; ob es Pk gewesen ist, war auch wegen der damaligen Schwierigkeit, dies sicher zu diagnostizieren und seiner Weigerung, weitergehende diagnostische Maßnahmen an sich durchführen zu lassen, nicht mehr in Erfahrung zu bringen. Meinen Vater hat es vor ca. 5 Jahren erwischt (Alter 65, OP, T 3a, NO(0/15), M0, R0, PSA 15 ng/ml).
Wegen dieser Vorbelastung habe ich seit meinem 40. Lebensjahr regelmäßig meinen Urologen aufgesucht. Beim 40.ten lag mein Wert noch bei 0,6 ng/ml, im Februar 2005 war er dann bei 4,2 ng/ml.
Alles was zu dem Thema zu sagen ist, hat LudwigS bereits ausführlich und sachgerecht dargestellt; dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Ich wollte Dir anhand meine Pk-History nur zeigen, dass es derartige Fälle von möglicher Vererbung tatsächlich gibt.
Dennoch besteht kein Grund zur Panik, wenn Du am Ball bleibst, wird diese Krankheit Dir nicht zum Verhängnis werden.

Grüße aus Berlin

Spertel

----------


## Sascha

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten.

Die OP soll im Diakonie-Klinikum Schwäbisch Hall gemacht werden.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Klinik oder kann jemand eine andere im Ländle empfehlen?

Gruß
Sascha

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sascha,

ihr konntet leider meiner Einladung in die SHG nicht folgen.

Persönliche Erfahrungen mit OP oder Kliniken habe ich nicht, weiss aber, dass selbst in den besten Klinken operiert wird, aus 20 entnommenen LK, keine befallen sind und nach nicht all zu langer Zeit, durch ein Pet Ct befallene LK festgestellt wurden. Jetzt wird nach OP, HB, chemo gegeben.

Ich kann nur eine OP bei diesen Wertren ablehnen.

Auch mein Vater war Prostatakrank. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Söhne aus den Fehlern der Väter lernen.

----------


## Michael

> ....dann Bestrahlung mit IMRT
> oder
> Seeds ( LDR-Brachy) oder Afterloading (HDR-Brachy) in Kombination mit externer Bestrahlung.
> 
> Und die Hormonblockade noch 6-8 Monate weiterführen.
> 
> Wenn man es mit der OP nicht wegkriegt, droht das sehr wahrscheinlich hinterher. 
> Und die Schäden der OP hat man noch zusätzlich
> Gruss Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig,
stellt sich hier nicht die Frage des Verpassens einer Chance(REP), auch wenn sie noch so klein ist, da man nach mißglückter Bestrahlung im betrahlten Giebiet sehr schlecht bzw. gar nicht operieren kann?
Gruß
Michael

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Michael, es gibt den therapeutischen Index und der ist das Verhältnis von Nutzen zu Schaden einer oder mehrerer Therapien.
Die OP ist eine fast nur lokale Therapie, von der möglichen, suboptimal - meist nach Schema F - vorgenommenen Lymphknotenentfernung mal abgesehen.
Bei einem Dia-Vortrag über USPIO sagte Prof. Barentsz:
Den großen LK hier vorn macht jeder Chirurg raus, den kleinen weißen da hinten in der Ecke lässt jeder drin.
Nur  der grosse ist sauber, aber der kleine weiße hat es in sich.

Vieles  mangels Wissen  ist Glaubens- und Glückssache.

Die eigenen Erfahrungen von 25 Jahren lassen Dr. Strum den Patienten raten:

_The GS of (4,3), the core percentage you had via the biopsies, the probable tissue percentage involvement (that was not determined) ALL speak to there not being OCD(organ confined disease). Having this assessment in hand at a time PRIOR to the RP would have led you to hopefully obtain an endorectal MRI to rule out ECE(extra-capsular extension). If this were found, then RT instead of RP would have been in order, or possibly cryosurgery or even HIFU (High Intensity Focused Ultrasound) would have been more appropriate than RP._


Der Gleason-Score (4+3), der Prozentsatz der befallenen Stanzen, der wahrscheinliche Prozentsatz des befallenen Gewebes innerhalb der Stanzen spricht für eine nicht organbegrenzte Erkrankung.
Mit dieser Bewertung sollte man VOR einer RP ein MRT machen lassen, um einen Kapseldurchbruch auszuschliessen. Wird ein solcher gefunden, dann wäre Strahlentherapie statt RP angezeigt, oder möglicherweise Kryotherapie oder gar HIFU wäre angebrachter als RP.

Selbst Dr. Kahmann im Onmeda-Forum verweist auf ähnliche Zusammenhänge:

http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-pro...ml#msg-1070605

  Deshalb reitet Dr. Strum seit Jahren auf einer möglichst  exakten Diagnose rum.

  Wäre die OP garantiert  immer das Non-Plus-Ultra unter Abwägung aller Für und Wieder, könnte man sich den ganzen diagnostischen Aufwand sparen.
  Der Einfachheit halber  vielleicht auch bewusst - wird das ja auch immer noch so gemacht.
  Bewusst möglicherweise  da die chirurgischen Urologen ungern Kunden an die Strahlentherapeuten und erst recht nicht an Onkologen verlieren wollen.
  Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele in der Vergangenheit wegen schlechter Selektion operiert *und* bestrahlt wurden, und die mit HB + RT heute bei gleichem therapeutischen Ergebnis unter weniger Nebenwirkungen zu leiden hätten.

  Prof. Wirth (Dresden) jedenfalls hat das Schreckensszenario bezüglich des grossen Stück Prostatakuchens, das die Onkologen in den USA haben,  auf der AUA in den USA anklingen lassen.

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/arzt...wmp,45096.html

  Auch hier  wie überall - gilt: Unterm Strich zählt, was unterm Strich steht.

  Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Michael !
Hier noch ein Ausschnitt aus dem Buch von Dr. Strum:



> Die Patienten (einer Studie des Zentrums für *Brachytherapie in Kiel*)) erhielten eine Kombination aus externer Strahlenbehandlung *einschließlich Bestrahlung der Beckenlymphknoten* und HDR-Brachy (Afterloading).
> An dem Berichte verblüffte die Tatsache, dass 79,8 % von 144 (115) Patienten sich im klinischen Stadium T2b oder T3 befanden und bei einer mittleren Verlaufkontrolle von über acht Jahren, eine krankheitsfreie Überlebensrate von insgesamt 82,6 % aufwiesen. Zudem zeigte die Aufschlüsselung der PSA-Werte, dass 54 % der Patienten einen PSA-Wert vor der Behandlung von 10 oder mehr hatten.
> Die erfassten Langzeitdaten weisen darauf hin, dass die kombinierte externe Strahlen-Therapie mit der HDR-Brachy-Therapie exzellente Ergebnisse sowohl beim Niedrigrisiko- besonders aber beim Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs liefert. Erhebliche Spätnebenwirkungen sind sehr selten und treten in 2 bis 4 % aller Anwendungsfälle auf.


Und noch ein Link:



> 





> http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4603.pdf


Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Sascha

Hallo,

mein Vater hat sich nach einem weiteren Gespräch mit dem Urologen und dem Facharzt der Klinik in Schwäbisch Hall zur Operation entschieden.

Ich stehe hinter seiner Entscheidung, da er zu den Ärzten Vertrauen hat.

Mein Vater geht das Ganze sehr entspannt an und steht der RPE sehr positiv gegenüber.

Gruß
Sascha

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Vater hat sich nach einem weiteren Gespräch mit dem Urologen und dem Facharzt der Klinik in Schwäbisch Hall zur Operation entschieden.


Hallo Sascha!

Die Entscheidung Deines Vaters ist nachvollziehbar, weil von diesen "klassischen" Gesprächspartnern mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine OP empfohlen wird.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Gute, eine erfolgreiche OP und eine gute Erholung. Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden, insbesondere auch hinsichtlich des postoperativen pathologischen Befundes.

Nochmals alles Gute und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sascha,

es ist schön, wenn man Vertrauen zu seinem Arzt hat, das hatten viele andere auch am Anfang. Viel Erfolg bei der OP, ich bin skeptisch, wie andere auch schon. Lassen wir uns überraschen.

----------


## Sascha

Hallo,

ich hoffe auch sehr, dass alles gut geht. Auf jeden Fall halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden!

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
Sascha

----------


## Sascha

Hallo an alle!

Mein Vater wurde am 26. Februar operiert. Er hat alles gut überstanden und durfte am 10. März nach Hause. Im Moment ist er noch leicht inkontinent und muss Einlagen tragen. Der Arzt meint, dass er in einer Woche wieder kontinent sein wird.

Der Operateur meinte es wäre zwar keine Gold- aber eine Silbermedaille.

Gerne höre ich eure Meinung, speziell zum Procedere (s.u.).

Liebe Grüße
Sascha

Hier der Entlassbericht:

Diagnosen:
PC pT3b, pN0, M0, Gleason score 9
Z. n. Prostatastanzbiopsie T3, Gleason score 7, ED 12/06
Z. n. Beinvenenthrombose rechts

Therapie:
RPE retropubisch mit PLND

Histologie:
13 tumorfreie LK, niedrig differenziertes, invasives PC mit ausgedehnter Infiltration beider Seitenlappen sowie der linken Samenblase, Infiltration und Überschreitung der rechten Prostatakapsel sowie Tumorausläufer im Bereich der Apex, Tumor jedoch im Gesunden entfernt, Blasenhals und rechte Samenblasen tumorfrei.

Anamnese:
Aufnahme zur RPE, bei der Vorsorgeuntersuchung Nachweis eines deutlich erhöhten PSA auf 81 ng/ml, auch in einer Kontrolle noch bei 60 ng/ml. Staginguntersuchungen ergaben keine Auffälligkeiten. Wegen des aggressiven Befundes bereits Ende des letzten Jahres LHRH-Analogon injiziert.

Befund:
Abdomen unauffällig, beide Nierenlager frei, Prostata klein, palpatorisch ca. 10 g, weiche Konsistenz (nach LHRH).

Labor:
Unauffälliges Routine-Aufnahmelabor. PSA 1,82 ng/ml (nach LHRH).
Kontrolle vom 27.02.: Leukozyten 9800/µl, Hb 8,7 g/dl, Kreatinin 0,97 mg/dl.

Urinuntersuchungen:
Dichte 1,015, pH 5, Erys 50, steril.

Sonographie:
Rechte und linke Niere ohne Ektasie, TRUS 13 ml. Links unruhige Prostatakapsel, Tumordurchbruch ist zu vermuten.
Postoperativ: Beide Nieren unauffällig, keine Lymphocele.

Verlauf:
Komplikationsloser Verlauf. Ausgedehnte Infiltration des Carcinoms. Nach Entfernung des Operationskatheters Miktionsvolumina bis 300 ml im PAD-Test 300-120 ml/24, im Verlauf rückläufig.

Procedere:
PSA-Kontrollen, AHB vereinbart. Abwarten des PSA-Nadirs ohne Fortsetzung der LHRH-Therapie. Bei dreimaligem Anstieg des PSA-Wertes muss dann von einem lokal und/oder systemischen Rezidiv ausgegangen werden, ggf. PET-CT zur Lokalisation.

Medikation bei Entlassung:
Concor 5 mg 1-0-0

----------


## WinfriedW

> Der Operateur meinte es wäre zwar keine Gold- aber eine Silbermedaille.


Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Bronzemedaille.

aPSA=81 bzw. 60 ng/ml, Gleason 9 und pT3b ist eine ziemliche Katastrophe.

13 tumorfreie LK und Tumor im Gesunden entfernt ist positiv - herzlichen Glückwunsch. Gleichwohl ist das Rezidivrisiko hoch.

Möglicherweise wäre es sinnvoll, die adjuvante Hormontherapie über einen längern Zeitraum (z.B. ein Jahr) fortzuführen. Das würde vielleicht die Prognose verbessern, hätte aber den Nachteil, dass man nicht über die PSA-Werte auf das OP-Ergebnis schließen könnte.

Dazu fällt mir *Christines Mann* ein. Der hat bei Gleason 9 und pT3b experimentell eine adjuvante Chemotherapie mit Taxotere erhalten.

Summa summarum glaube ich, dass dein Vater, indem er sich für die OP entschied, das Richtige getan hat.

WW

----------


## Urologe

Wichtig ist jetzt nach 6 + 12 Wochen die PSA zu sehen. Spätestens nach 12 Wochen MUSS sie 0.01 sein, sonst sind Reste und übersehene LK verblieben.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Sascha

Hallo fs,

die Ärzte im Krankenhaus wollen den PSA erst nach 12 Wochen messen.

Was ist, wenn der PSA nach 6 Wochen noch nicht bei 0,01 liegt? Kann man dann nochmal operieren oder sollte man dann schnellstmöglich alternative Therapien anfangen?

Gruß
Sascha

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... die Ärzte im Krankenhaus wollen den PSA erst nach 12 Wochen messen.


Eine Anschlussheilbehandlung macht dein Vater nicht? Die Ärzte in der Reha lassen es sich normalerweise nicht nehmen, PSA zu bestimmen. Ansonsten kann's auch der Urologe. 12 Wochen wäre mir persönlich zu lange. Man will ja auch mal zwischendurch wissen, was Sache ist.




> Was ist, wenn der PSA nach 6 Wochen noch nicht bei 0,01 liegt? Kann man dann nochmal operieren ...


Eher nicht! Bestrahlung und/oder Hormontherapie wären der nächste Schritt. Auch adjuvante Chemotherapie wurde schon gemacht, ist aber wg. der dünnen Datenlage experimentell.

WW

----------


## LudwigS

Erst wenn man 3 steigende Werte hat (ein-oder zweimonatlich gemessen), fängt man an, unter Berücksichtigung der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit über eine geeignete Therapie nachzudenken.
Dann ist es Sommer.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sascha,

wir hier im Ländle, lassen Messungen, wenn wir nicht mit den ignoranten "Fachärzten" rumstreiten wollen, recht preiswert in LB machen. Ich war schon 3 x dort, für Messungen von DHT, Knochenmarker, LH, CGA, usw.

Gruß Hans

----------

